# a little help to Brasil



## marcelo paiva (Jul 24, 2014)

hey people i live in brasil and I have a passat GTS 88 (i don't know if you have this model in u.s but some parts are the same of golf, fox, jetta and other)








*I'm need a speedometer like this*[/B]







I don't need exacly the same but I want with the brake light and seat belt to take a little diference of others here from Brazil (sorry about my english) someone can help me ?


----------

